# All Slavic languages: Italian



## Encolpius

Hello, I wonder if only Czech and Slovak use 4 different words in that case, English has only 1 word, how about your language? Thanks. 
Italian can mean (then the Czech/Slovak version)

1. Italian (adjective) = italský/taliansky
2. Italian (man) = Ital/Talian
3. Italian (woman) = Italka/Talianka
4. Italian (language) = italština /taliančina


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

Slovenian:

1. Italian (adjective) = italijanski
2. Italian (man) = Italijan
3. Italian (woman) = Italijanka
4. Italian (language) = italijanščina, italijanski jezik


----------



## Duya

Well, all Slavic languages will have three or four -- we're not English with their ubiquitous single-word-for-noun-adjective-and-verb-to-boot. The only difference is if there is a separate word for the language (-čina, as in Slovenian and Slovak) from the adjective (-ski).


----------



## osemnais

1. Italian (adjective) = италиански/а/о/и
2. Italian (man) = италианец
3. Italian (woman) = италианкa
4. Italian (language) = италиански
иа is actually pronounced я


----------



## itreius

1. Italian (adjective) = talijanski
2. Italian (man) = Talijan
3. Italian (woman) = Talijanka
4. Italian (language) = talijanski (jezik), the older, now non-standard form is _talijanština_


----------



## Encolpius

TriglavNationalPark said:


> Slovenian:
> 
> 1. Italian (adjective) = italijanski
> 2. Italian (man) = Italijan
> 3. Italian (woman) = Italijanka
> 4. Italian (language) = italijanščina, italijanski jezik



Oh, very interesting you use italijanščina...an some have ta-, others ita-.


----------



## BezierCurve

Polish:

1. Italian (adjective) = włoski/włoska/włoskie/włoscy (depending on the gender/number/personal vs. non-personal)
2. Italian (man) = Włoch
3. Italian (woman) = Włoszka
4. Italian (language) = włoski

I think your hypothesis (at least for Russian and Polish) is true for male gender singular only (when adjective = language).


----------



## francisgranada

In Polish there is _polszczyzna _for the Polish language. This doesn'work for other languages? (e.g. "włoszczyzna" ...)


----------



## BezierCurve

It works for some languages (like chińszczyzna) incidentally _włoszczyzna_ has a different meaning though (that's what you call popular vegetables used mostly for making soup).

EDIT: Just double-checked to find out that it can indeed refer also to Italian culture, language etc., so it constitutes a slightly bigger range of meanings.


----------



## francisgranada

Encolpius said:


> Oh, very interesting you use italijanščina...an some have ta-, others ita-.


This is probably due to some North Italian dialects (or regional languages), where italiano is _taliàn._ In the past, this word was used also in Hungarian (talján, talián).

@BezierCurve. Thanks for your answer.


----------



## Maroseika

*Russian *

1. Italian (adjective) = итальянский/ая/ое
2. Italian (man) = итальянец
3. Italian (woman) = итальянка
4. Italian (language) = итальянский
5. Italian (cliché based on the painting and music of XVIII - XIX centuries, a bit pejorative) = итальянщина
6. Italian (accordion - a single-row button type) = тальянка


----------



## Gnoj

*Macedonian*

1. Italian (adjective) = италијански/италијанска/италијанско [italijanski/italijanska/italijansko] (plural & masc.singular/feminine/neutral)
2. Italian (man) = Италијанец [Italijanec], plural: Италијанци [Italijanci]
3. Italian (woman) = Италијанка [Italijanka], plural: Италијанки [Italijanki]

2 & 3:
a) Италијанец + Италијанка = Италијанци
b) Италијанци + Италијанки = Италијанци

4. Italian (language) = италијански (јазик) [italijanski (jazik)]
5. Italian (child) = Италијанче [Italijanče], plural: Италијанчиња [Italijančinja]


----------

